# Cannon 1/3



## wa-loaf (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm going to shoot for Cannon on Sunday. It's the quickest route to a big mtn for me. Anyone else heading that way? Just hope the winds don't get too crazy.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 1, 2010)

I will be there.


----------



## rtibbs4 (Jan 2, 2010)

I would be interested in hearing feedback from Sunday. I will be driving up Monday to either Loon or Cannon depending on which sounds better.
thanks.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 3, 2010)

Didn't make it today.  Too much came up with drifts in the driveway and other things.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2010)

You missed out.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for rubbing it in.  Heard it was great.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Didn't make it today.  Too much came up with drifts in the driveway and other things.



drift excuse don't work bro.  You drive an FJ  :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, I do but the wife drives an Enclave and daughter's practice was not cancelled until last minute.  And I was in the doghouse.


----------

